# Tuneup?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look in the 2014 Owner's manual for what needs to be done. Use the "severe service" schedule. As for 50K I don't think there's a lot to do but please take a look at the manual.

Even if you have an earlier model year use the 2014 manual for service. The earlier model year manuals left a lot of services out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What year is your cruze? if you look in the back of your owners manual it lists a service interval for most parts. However GM has been constantly updating this every model year so the maintenance scheduled listed for the 2014 cars has more listed and lower mileage on a few items. 

You should have already changed your air filter at 45K, cabin filter every 22K and spark plugs every 60K. I'm at 54K now on my 2012 cruze and planning on doing my spark plugs next spring. I change my cabin air filter every fall after the leaves drop, and since its so cheap from rockauto.com I change my air filter every fall as well.


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

Geez I just past 80K miles and haven't done my spark plugs yet. Car runs great and always gets over 40mpg.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

OH NOES I AM 10K MILES BEYOND THE REPLACE PASSENGER AIR FILTER!!!!!! I AM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEE.

That service schedule really looks hands off. Barring the check fluids/tyres you only deal with filters until 60k, even which is just an inspection of the plugs.

I do find it interesting that the 1.4L needs plug inspection much sooner than the 1.8L (60k mi vs 97k mi). This seems to be inline with this forum's frequent discussions of the spark plugs.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I used to do the Points, Plugs, & Condenser along with the Rotor & Rotor Cap every year!


----------

